# Globalismus Telekom



## Devilfrank (19 Juli 2002)

Derartige Polemik hat im Forum Dialer nichts zu suchen. Weitere Ausführungen im Sinne rechtspopulistischer Worthülsen haben in diesem Board keinen Platz. Da gibt es genügend andere Spielwiesen im Netz.
Für eine sachliche Diskussion sind wir immer zu haben, sonst ist uns die Zeit zu schade.
Ich hoffe, das war deutlich.

Frank


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2002)

Derartige Artikel haben hier garnix zu suchen. Hier darf zwar jeder seine Meinung sagen, aber wenn es in solche Bereiche abdriftet, dann kommt der Schrott dahin, wo er hingehört.


----------

